

Show HN: GreatReader – an open source PDF Reader for iOS - semweb
https://github.com/semweb/GreatReader

======
walterbell
> iCloud Drive, Google Drive, Dropbox

Any plans to support open storage, e.g. WebDAV on OwnCloud?

~~~
semweb
I have no plan at the moment.

